# Problem w/ mysql extension installation



## jaymax (Jan 15, 2010)

phpmyadmin requires the mysql extension which is apparently not included in the mysql54 ports

Installing it from 
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql ==>


```
---
---
---
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/main/../main/php_config.h:2839,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h:1,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h:53,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:34,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.2.12/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:32:
/usr/local/include/php/ext/php_config.h:1:30: error: ext/mysql/config.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql.
```

Indeed /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysql/config.h is not present!

Should this have been installed with the mysql installation or from a dependency?

How can I correct this ?

Thanks!


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 16, 2010)

Try using mysqli instead of mysql. It's a newer and better extension.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2010)

Install the mysql-client for your version of mysql.


----------

